# Ford dealership won't repair Ford truck after 75,000 miles...



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm wondering if this is corporate policy or something the local dealer has come up with. 

Our 2001 Ford F150 truck is leaking oil at the rear main seal, and we took it to the dealer (who's done all the service on this vehicle). 

After charging us a $56 diagnostic fee, they said that if a vehicle has more than 75,000 miles, they no longer do major mechanical repairs. 

In fact, they wouldn't even give us a quote. Just sent us on our way, and said they wouldn't touch it. 

I know that some people aren't crazy about dealerships, but we thought we had a "relationship" with this dealership and we trusted them. We've done business with them for years. 

Anyone else ever heard of such a thing? Are dealerships just getting out of the service business?

BTW, this is a HUGE Ford dealership in Norfolk with a large garage. 




























BTW, it's a nice-looking truck, but we need to do something about this oil leak. 

Rose


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Some "genius" probably came up with this goofy policy.
I know for a fact it's not corporate. My Ford has been worked on at the dealership under warranty at 96,000. It has been worked on at the dealership out of warranty at 109,000. 

If you feel this is a ridiculous policy, call the dealership general manager and tell them how you feel. If you really want to take it higher, call corporate Ford and ask who would be their dealer rep for that particular dealership. Discuss your concerns with that person. 

Dealerships are hurting across the country. There is no reason a service department should be turning down customer pay work.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd get it in writing from the service manager and then go straight to Ford corporate. They will get their pee pee slaped.

Then I would find a new dealership or repair shop to do business with.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

It's in writing. They put it under "comments" on the receipt. 

*"No repairs due to mileage."*


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

If it's leaking where the cardboard is, my guess is it's not a rear main seal (too far forward)...

I would start with dealership general manager... they can usually make about anything happen...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

rosethornva said:


> I'm wondering if this is corporate policy or something the local dealer has come up with.
> 
> Our 2001 Ford F150 truck is leaking oil at the rear main seal, and we took it to the dealer (who's done all the service on this vehicle).
> 
> ...



before you make any calls, you're going to need names of who told you what.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> before you make any calls, you're going to need names of who told you what.


Hey - I'm a writer. It's all well documented. 

From what I'm hearing, this is not a corporate policy, but just some independent dealer (Freedom Ford in Norfolk), that has more business than they want.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rosethornva said:


> From what I'm hearing, this is not a corporate policy, but just some independent dealer (Freedom Ford in Norfolk), that has more business than they want.


Yeppers. No idea why...customer pay work is the most profitable for a dealership and the technicians.

I worked at Ford dealerships for over 12 years and this is one of the craziest stories I have ever heard about them :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's kinda weird, its not a very profitable job though, the old line in the mechanics business is if you have to pop the hood you're not making money.

Why bother kicking up a stink about it? Businesses can decide to service whatever they want, if I don't want to do a job I don't.

Go find another mechanic and move on.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> its not a very profitable job though


Why would you say that? The mechanic decides how many hours the job will take and the service writer quotes accordingly. If the tech says 9.4 hours @ $110/hour rate, the job is $1034 + shop overhead. If the tech isn't a complete idiot, he is guaranteed to make money, as will the shop. 

I don't get it :confused1:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My brother reapirs cars and makes great money. I know that our dealership would never say that for milage as most of our familey company vehicles are out of warrenty from millage in the first year let alone after 2 years. One of them had over 340k on it and another one that had swap hands a few times had almost 600k on it and it was still being repaired. I guess that guy who had over a million miles on his 5.4 triton didnt use your dealership lol


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

they're really trying to save you money. work done at dealerships is almost always at a much higher cost than independent shops. find an independent shop.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have to agree with getting an independent mechanic. Ask around....your neighborhood probably has several people who drive older vehicles, and get an idea where they are going. 

I have a buddy the owns a Conoco gas station, and he does great mechanic work in the back.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Your dealer is being operated by a moron. Any tech likes to see older cars come in with high mileage. That means gravy money for them. All flat rate time and extra allowances for rust. Any good dealer would welcome that job in with open arms, bend you over, lube yah right up and empty your wallet. Go ask a tech if they want flat rate working on a older high mileage car or flat rate in a low mileage car under warranty and see what they say.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A good wrench turner should have the tranny pulled, 10.00 seal replaced and tranny back in, in under a day.

It is only a 2WD, that is a cake walk.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

For the hourly rate dealerships charge I would think they would jump at this. Maybe they don't have the technicians to handle this job. 

I turn down jobs that aren't right for me regularly. Don't be offended, its just business.


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

Your dealer thinks u need a new truck... :jester::whistling, may be time for a new dealer, i would not deal with those clown:bangin:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this makes no sense...if you'd have driven up with a 69 Boss 429 mustang, they'd have been fist fighting to have the privilege to work on it.
somebody is blowing smoke up your hiney. i can't believe for the life at me that profit margins are dictated by the age of the vehicle. their profit margin on labor/parts should be the same. i would talk to the general manager of the dealership, tell him your experience....and next day drive in with a brand new toyota ( was going to say chevy/gmc....but i refuse to buy a product that's owned by the government....gees, did Jay just buy one of those?) and show it to him. but that's just what i'd do.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

BTW, I think we have a forum for Ford owners....F150talk? Anyway, I would guess Rose that if you asked, you would find a great referral for a real mechanic.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Dodge dealer is checking out why it won't star right now....have 215k


----------

